# PCGH-Leserwahl 2017: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2017: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*

						Seit dem Bestehen von PC Games Hardware suchen wir jedes Jahr aufs Neue die beliebtesten Hersteller und die besten Produkte - das Jahr 2017 bildet natürlich keine Ausnahme. Machen Sie mit bei der PCGH-Leserwahl 2017 und wählen Sie Ihre Favoriten! Die Redaktion hat bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, Sie müssen lediglich abstimmen, wer in Ihrer Gunst in Front liegt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2017: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*


----------



## bschicht86 (6. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn dieses Jahr die Wahl bei den Prozessoren nicht auf AMD fällt, weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

Mit Ryzen gab es endlich wieder einen Leistungssprung pro Geldeinheit, sodass selbst Intel genötigt wurde, billiger zu werden und überhastete Launches zu vollziehen. Ohne Ryzen gäbe es dieses Jahr kein Coffee-Lake!


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Dezember 2017)

Soeben teilgenommen und abgestimmt 
Finde die Abstimmung gelungen  und auch sehr übersichtlich. Schade allerdings das man keine  Mehrfachauswahl bei einzelnen Fragen einbinden kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2017)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Finde die Abstimmung gelungen  und auch sehr übersichtlich. Schade allerdings das man keine  Mehrfachauswahl bei einzelnen Fragen einbinden kann.



Hallo,

wie genau meinst Du das?


----------



## Speedwood (6. Dezember 2017)

ja das stimmt zb TopProdukt 2017 kann man nur einen Punkt geben entweder CPU oder Graka....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2017)

Manchmal muss man sich im Leben einfach für eine Sache entscheiden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2017)

Teilweise hätte ich auch gerne Platz 1 2 3 vergeben, teilweise ist man aber auch froh, dass man sich für einen Kandidaten entscheiden muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man sich im Leben einfach für eine Sache entscheiden.


Hast Du etwas auch nur eine Geliebte


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2017)

Schade fehlt der Punkt das man bestimmte Sachen nicht mal besitzt, ich habe kein Notebook und musste es in sonstiges eingeben, nicht jeder hat eins


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du etwas auch nur eine Geliebte



Auch wenn die Frage nicht ernst gemeint war: Bei Frauen gilt bei mir 1 oder 0, ganz nerdig. Und die 1 hat einen Ring am Finger. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2017)

Fidget Spinner bei den Top Produkten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Dezember 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schade fehlt der Punkt das man bestimmte Sachen nicht mal besitzt, ich habe kein Notebook und musste es in sonstiges eingeben, nicht jeder hat eins



Wie beschrieben, man kann Kategorien auch einfach weglassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2017)

Allgemein rechnen wir auch damit, dass viele Stimmen für Produkte abgegeben werden, die jemand nicht besitzt. Schließlich kann man sich "das Beste" nicht so oft leisten, wie man gern möchte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allgemein rechnen wir auch damit, dass viele Stimmen für Produkte abgegeben werden, die jemand nicht besitzt. Schließlich kann man sich "das Beste" nicht so oft leisten, wie man gern möchte.


"Das Beste" ist so ein weites Gebiet. Ich z.B. wählte Shakoon als besten Gehäusehersteller, und sie haben mitnichten die "Besten" Gehäuse, aber eindeutig ein extrem gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und in der Summe ziemlich brauchbare Gehäuse. Auch bei CPU-Kühlern wählte ich natürlich Scythe, auch wenn es "bessere" gibt, als Gesamtkompromiss liebe ich aber 120mm Lüfter am Kühler, damit die Dinger nicht zu groß und schwer werden. Den obersten Slot kann man damit auf jedem Board nutzen. Da brauche ich keinen 1,5kg schweren 140mm Doppelturmkühler, zumindest bis zur CPU Mittelklasse mit Ryzen 7 oder I7-8700K.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

[x] Done, mal sehen ob es für nen Dreier mit Zusatzzahl reicht



> Bei Frauen gilt bei mir 1 oder 0, ganz nerdig. Und die 1 hat einen Ring am Finger.


Ring der Knechtschaft?


----------



## Kondar (11. Dezember 2017)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also wenn dieses Jahr die Wahl bei den Prozessoren nicht auf AMD fällt, weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
> Ohne Ryzen gäbe es dieses Jahr kein Coffee-Lake!



..oder in der akt.Form.  4Kerne4ever (im besten Denglisch)
Meine Stimme hat AMD auch erhalten.


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Fidget Spinner bei den Top Produkten?



Da stimmt wenigstens bei den meisten das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis+ Verfügbarkeit; die anderen Top-Produkte sind entweder nicht lieferbar oder schon von den Minern abgegriffen.


----------



## bastian123f (14. Dezember 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allgemein rechnen wir auch damit, dass viele Stimmen für Produkte abgegeben werden, die jemand nicht besitzt. Schließlich kann man sich "das Beste" nicht so oft leisten, wie man gern möchte.


So ging es mir auch. Deswegen habe ich dann den Hersteller/das Produkt gewählt, über den/das ich gute Testberichte gelesen habe.


----------



## XD-User (14. Dezember 2017)

Ist Fidget Spinner euer Ernst bei den Antworten 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allgemein rechnen wir auch damit, dass viele  Stimmen für Produkte abgegeben werden, die jemand nicht besitzt.  Schließlich kann man sich "das Beste" nicht so oft leisten, wie man gern  möchte.



Ist doch eigentlich normal, sonst würde es ja schwer zu Produkt des Jahres kommen, in diversen Branchen, wenn man immer nur das eigene (eventuell ältere) Produkt wählen könnte.
Tests, Videos und mehr bilden da schon einige Meinungen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (14. Dezember 2017)

[x] Erledigt

War allerdings lange unschlüssig, ob nun der R5-1600 oder der R7-1700 der eigentliche P/L Sieger ist.
Hängt nämlich davon ab ob man nur spielt (R5-1600) oder ob man (auch) mehr Anwendungsleistung (R7-1700) braucht.


----------



## bootzeit (17. Dezember 2017)

Mir fehlt die 1050 TI irgendwie als "Stromsparer" . Ich zumindest bin sehr erstaunt was das Kärtchen selbst in ihrem 75W Korsett noch auf die Beine stellt . Ansonsten finde ich gut das Intels kleine i3s endlich echte Quad Cores sind, habe aber trotzdem den R5 1600 gewählt denn der wandert im neuen Jahr ins System. Aus P/L Sicht ungeschlagen . Grafikkartentechnisch hat AMD ja leider nicht geliefert, schade .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Dezember 2017)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die 1050 TI irgendwie als "Stromsparer" . Ich zumindest bin sehr erstaunt was das Kärtchen selbst in ihrem 75W Korsett noch auf die Beine stellt . Ansonsten finde ich gut das Intels kleine i3s endlich echte Quad Cores sind, habe aber trotzdem den R5 1600 gewählt denn der wandert im neuen Jahr ins System. Aus P/L Sicht ungeschlagen . Grafikkartentechnisch hat AMD ja leider nicht geliefert, schade .



Die GTX 1050 (Ti) ist, ebenso wie die GTX 1080 und GTX 1070, ein 2016er Produkt und daher leider kein Thema für 2017. Hätten wir immer alles in der Abstimmung, was es am Markt gibt, wäre das eine verflucht lange Liste. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

